# Lab rescues in NC/SC/VA???



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

I have some friends who have found a lab in their neighborhood and he is not microchiped but is obviously someone's pet. They are in the process of calling shelters to see if the owner has contacted the shelter but just in case I wanted to gather some names/numbers of local lab rescues (I am in Raleigh, NC). They don't want to take him to the shelter.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.labrescuenc.org/

They may not take strays, but I am not sure. The contact is here in Raleigh. Did they post a found ad on Craigslist? The News and Observer runs free found ads, too.


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Fostermom! I gave them your ideas. I don't think it a stray - they say he looks well taken care of.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> http://www.labrescuenc.org/
> 
> They may not take strays, but I am not sure. The contact is here in Raleigh. Did they post a found ad on Craigslist? The News and Observer runs free found ads, too.


 
Sometimes Rescues, will post lost and found info on their sites with pet finder. Petfinder also has a section for lost and found under their classfied section. HTH


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you all! They may have actually found the owner, I will know later tonight!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is great!

What part (general) do you live in Raleigh? I am in North Raleigh off from Falls of Neuse.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala's Mom*

Nala's Mom:

If they haven't found the owner send me the lab's info and picture and I can post him on the *Labrador Retriever Forum in the Lost and also in the Rescue and Adoption section.

http://lab-retriever.net/board/*

MY E-MAIL: [email protected]


----------

